# Should I move to Aussie from NZ?



## DmitMite (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello there! 

I've just come across this forum while looking for some information (and advice) on NZ versus AU and experiences people have relocating from NZ to Aussie.

I originally applied for a Skilled Migrant Visa to Australia a few years ago, but then Australian Immigration Department adopted occupations processing priority levels which resulted in my occupation being on the lowest priority list with waiting time up to 5 years. So I made a decision to relocate to NZ on a work visa (it was an easier and faster option in my case) and apply for NZ residence from within NZ. I eventually got my NZ residence in record 8 weeks from the day I lodged my application with Immigration NZ and have been immensely enjoying my NZ life style ever since. However, a few weeks ago and five years since my application was submitted, I received an email from the Aussie Immigration advising that they wish to finalise my residence application and require further documents from me such as police clearance certificate & medicals. 

So I am now a little bit confused whether or not I should move to the Lucky Country. I've been to Aussie before but am very unsure if I actually want to live there. I know that many Kiwis flock to Aussie for better salaries & bigger jobs market but was wondering if these are the only advantages? I would appreciate if you could please kindly advise what other aspects I should consider before making my decision to stay in NZ or move to AU. 

Thanks heaps 
DmitMite


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

At the moment the flow of people going to OZ has reality slowed down and in my opinion, for good reasons. We are doing the reverse soon and moving back to NZ. In the past 2 months we personally know of 5 NZ families doing the same.
Move if you like the beautiful climate of Australia, the weather is wonderful, 90% of the time anyway. The beaches, people and shopping are brilliant and I feel Australians are a very welcoming people to newcomers.
However the economy is really in a bad state and in the 20 years we have lived here, we feel we just can't get ahead. We are being swamped with tax, not just income tax, but the government here, both state and federal have imposed new taxes on just about everything. Universities fees are about to triple, the health system is really struggling (I work in that system) and the "lucky country" title is really a thing of the past.
You and others, might be interested to know that on TV and radio here in Sydney, NZ economy is being given as an example of success. No longer is NZ considered the poor relation at all. 
Yes there are bigger wage packets here and its needed, our family have a freehold home and bring in over $100,00pa and we are struggling. More jobs, possibly, in some areas, better education NO WAY, not unless your very wealthy. in two years time my daughter uni fees are increasing from $7,000pa to around $24,000. 
Please spend lots of time finding out things like the cost of insurances, rates, car registration etc, you may be shocked.
If, as I said before, you love sunshine and wonderful people, then move in confidence, just do your homework!


----------

